# Auction Prices Today



## Wrenchbender (Dec 4, 2008)

Boone County Hay Auction, Lebanon,IN.

Large quantity of hay and straw, the most I've seen in 3-4 years! 2500+ bales.

Low quality Grass/mixed $1.20-1.50 a bale.

High quality Alfalfa/Orchard $4.00-4.50 a bale.

Medium quality Grass, Alfalfa, and Mixed hay $2.00-3.00 a bale.

Straw $1.20-1.70 a bale.

6 Round bales, didn't see them sell, WB <><


----------

